# I love garage sales



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

$5 and it was mine. I take a drive every Thursday morning to peruse the goodies at garage sales.
Now, does anyone know what brand it is? Bj?
I need to find a manual for it.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Great pick up Mike.....reckon that BJ may have the paperwork for the beast......AL


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> $5 and it was mine. I take a drive every Thursday morning to peruse the goodies at garage sales.
> Now, does anyone know what brand it is? Bj?
> I need to find a manual for it.


Hi Mike:

Trend

do some digging around and you'll find a manual for a "router lathe." Yours looks like it might be theirs.

I've equipped my shop pretty much with garage sales. Sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

That's one heck of a deal, did you also go and get a loto ticket right after  That's the Craftsman model, the PDF file below is for the T. but it's a better looking PDF file, one in the same.. 
It's the same one I have Mike 
=======



AxlMyk said:


> $5 and it was mine. I take a drive every Thursday morning to peruse the goodies at garage sales.
> Now, does anyone know what brand it is? Bj?
> I need to find a manual for it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Just before I came back to this thread, I had found this.
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/22922-router-crafter-parts-needed.html

It appears all the parts are with it, except 2 bolts. No problem there.

I would like to figure out a way to mount this on top of my lathe. Going to take some thought to do that.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Fantastic deal Mike. You even got the handle, which was missing from mine.

Well done !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Sounds good, sounds like book shelf time over the top of your lathe, but they do make a mess of the shop ,almost as bad as standard lathe with chips all over the shop, some chips up to 10 to 12ft or more, from the lathe not to say anything about the pile under the lathe, two inch deep most of the time..
I was going to make a plastic cover for it, like on many CNC machines but I said No,over kill item.. 

====


AxlMyk said:


> Thanks Bob. Just before I came back to this thread, I had found this.
> http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/22922-router-crafter-parts-needed.html
> 
> It appears all the parts are with it, except 2 bolts. No problem there.
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bob, I noticed on yours that the carriage goes almost all the way to the head. Mine stops 6-8" before it, taking a lot of routing area away from it. Looks like I'll have to adjust the cable to get that fixed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You can adjust the cable a little bit ( note how the cable is on the main head pulley,) (see snapshot) but if you make a block you can use all of the stock, the block just sits in the sq.pocket and with a lag screw in the center, you can use it just like a real lathe..

See snapshots of the block in place 

======



AxlMyk said:


> Bob, I noticed on yours that the carriage goes almost all the way to the head. Mine stops 6-8" before it, taking a lot of routing area away from it. Looks like I'll have to adjust the cable to get that fixed.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

It look's like sear's to me. I have one just like it with the book. And it is a sear's. I bought it new. But not for $5.00 tho. Look's like some one need's to get the manual copyed. And sell it ?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> $5 and it was mine. I take a drive every Thursday morning to peruse the goodies at garage sales.
> Now, does anyone know what brand it is? Bj?
> I need to find a manual for it.


I belive the way to get full travel with the base plate. Loosen up the hold down at the back of the base plate then turn the handle so that the cable stop's . now move the base plate to the end as far as it can tighen the allen bolt now turn the handle. It should travel the full length of the carrage. Now if it doesn't nove. Loosen up the bolt and turn the handle the other way. In other words you have to get the base plate and the cable to travel togother from end to end. I posted another post. It is sears


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del


Someone did and it's all over eBay but Free is for me.  I can't post the Sears manual, it's 3.8mb, to big for the forum..

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr..._nkw=router+crafter&_sacat=See-All-Categories
=======



del schisler said:


> It look's like sear's to me. I have one just like it with the book. And it is a sear's. I bought it new. But not for $5.00 tho. Look's like some one need's to get the manual copyed. And sell it ?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

bob sometime's it cost to be free. But free is best even if you need a wheel barrow to haul it home. Thanks for the info on the manual . I will pass it along if somebody on another form need's it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

Mark is working on the server to let the BIG pdf files uploaded..to the forum so to say in short order they can have one for free for the taking..

==========



del schisler said:


> bob sometime's it cost to be free. But free is best even if you need a wheel barrow to haul it home. Thanks for the info on the manual . I will pass it along if somebody on another form need's it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

del schisler said:


> bob sometime's it cost to be free. But free is best even if you need a wheel barrow to haul it home. Thanks for the info on the manual . I will pass it along if somebody on another form need's it.


Hi Del:

I picked up a 14" "Import" band saw for $25 at a garage sale with the 6" riser installed. I put new bearings throughout, new blades and a link belt. Total cost about $100 including purchase price. Try to find a perfectly functioning band saw for that price today. 

The real benefit though was taking the tool apart, replacing bearings and reassembling it. Now I understand what planar is and blade tension and tire wear and all of the other terms relating to band saws.


----------

